# RAW files won't open?



## Demers18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

I've searched this all over google and this TPF and can't find an answer.

While on my trip when I used a specific SD card, most of the images are not readable or recognizable on my computer with either PS CS5 or even in the finder (the finder always displays thumbnail).

Anyone know if it's possible to save these files or are they garbage?

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks, 

Lee


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 2, 2012)

So other photos are OK on other SD cards?  Are there any other variables that might have changed?  

If it's just that specific card, then the card is likely your problem.  I can't say if they will be recoverable or not, but you can search for memory card recovery software (check the card's website first).


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> So other photos are OK on other SD cards?  Are there any other variables that might have changed?
> 
> If it's just that specific card, then the card is likely your problem.  I can't say if they will be recoverable or not, but you can search for memory card recovery software (check the card's website first).



Yep I've shot in RAW since the beginning.

This is a 32GB I got off a Groupon and I think it's the card itself that is simply just low quality. I don't mind paying for a quality product but this deal was, well, too good to be true I guess and should have known better.

I'll have to look for that kind of software hopefully I can save a few.


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2012)

32GB?

How many photos might you lose?

I was geting 225 - 12 MP Raw files on a 4GB card, so a 32GB card would hold 8 times more than that or 1800 12 MP photos.


----------



## Demers18 (Apr 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> 32GB?
> 
> How many photos might you lose?
> 
> I was geting 225 - 12 MP Raw files on a 4GB card, so a 32GB card would hold 8 times more than that or 1800 12 MP photos.



Fortunately I noticed it pretty quickly, well if you consider a 100 photos quickly. I noticed it when I went to use the playback on the camera and it was telling me that the camera was not able to display the image. Luckily I didn't load it up and hope for the best lol.
I had another 32GB that I had filled up but also had a spare 8GB that I used instead. What sucks is that I lost a lot of the whale photos I had taken and most of my best shots were on that card...
I guess you live and learn.


----------

